# CNCrouterparts 4X4 R&P machine assembled in 9 hours



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

This past Friday my buddy Gary and I built a machine for his shop - the CNCRouterparts.com 4'X4' rack and pinion machine. Its a all alum and steel build. He and i spent 9 hours assembling it - from shipping boxes to files running. At the end of 9 hours all three axis were moving. I had previously built his G540 controller box and the stand was done and his PC had Mach on it ready to go. There are no instructions but there are some good youtube video of a guys build, a solidworks 3d mode. and this is about the fourth machine I have helped assemble (all Joes machines previously). With controller and the nice parts we put in it, K2 mount and dust shoe, echain, stand and the machine kit he is in under $4K. 

Here is a picture of our results and a video of it running (very slowly) during the first run of the roadrunner gcode.

Tasks left to do - mount and router install, MDF table, home switches, touch plate, echain install and cable routing.

Just thought i would show an awesome kit that is available. Tools used to assemble, box end wrences, socket set, allen/hex wrenches, screwdrivers, and drill for holes to mount the kit to the steel base.










click the next image for the video:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That's a nice looking 4x4 system for under $4k. How much Z axis does it have?

Mike


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That's a good looking machine and a pretty fast build time. Considering the cutting area you have compared to a pre-built machine at that price, such as the Shark Pro Plus, that is definitely more bang for your bucks. 

A very cheap upgrade worth getting is the Mach 3 2010 screenset. It looks much better than the default screenset and a great deal at $20 Mach3 2010 Screenset


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Noob said:


> Mach3 2010 Screenset


We will be switching to the free Mach3 Blue Big Tex tomorrow. It has the easy dual touchplate functionality (bed and top of work). Makes tool changes super simple even when the top surface of the wood has been cut away. Dual touch plates and home switches will be added tomorrow as well.

With the table I think it will have 5" of z clearence and 6.5" with no bed (in teh area for vertical clamping in the front.

This machine is in a totally whole other class than a Shark Pro. The Shark lines are 3 axis leadscrew MDF framed machines (not even sure it is MDF) with proprietary controllers. They are really for folks who want to attempt instant gratification with a cheap-er-made cnc machines and they pay at least double what it is worth to do so IMO.

RANT - There is a wool over many folks eyes when it comes to CNC, 8am-4pm support value, machine costs, and componenet costs. Its like the "magical unknowns" of CNC makes it OK for folks to pay HUGE money for them. This is very true through the $20K price range easily. RANT OFF

If anyone wants to learn more and really try and do it themsleves I can help get you over some hurdles if needed. If you have the room and want to stretch the buck further than a premade machine we (Bill and I and a few others here I am betting) can get you on a rewarding path. Its going to take more work but that is price to pay I guess. 

Other good machines out there are the Fireball V90 I think it is called. It is a smaller build machine.


----------

